# Armstrong Offered New Job



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

And no, it's not as a spokesman for Androgel. Straight from prweb.com, 



Stradalli Cycle Believes in Redemption as it Offers Lance Armstrong Consultancy Role

_“Lance Armstrong probably has more experience with racing bicycles and testing cycling equipment than anyone else in the world. The USADA doping accusations represented a sad day in the cycling world,” said Thomas Steinbacher. “But everyone deserves a second chance. As a consultant his expertise would be invaluable and we would appreciate his input in helping us design our 2014 range.”_

...




Who here thinks that Stradalli actually designs bicycles? 

Who has even heard of Stradalli? (I know they sell bikes with Italian names on ebay but that's it.) 

You can read all about them here: Carbon Road Bicycles, Triathlon Bikes, Carbon Handlebars, Wheel Sets, Sram, Shimano Di2 
(Their prices are not bad!)


As this is an obvious attempt to capitalize on the current mass hysteria surrounding Armstrong, I just want to laugh at it. I am laughing as I type this. Armstrong was fired from his job. Sponsors dropped him. Armstrong lost his titles. Bicycling.com posting 10 articles a day on Armstrong. Overweight men who never won a race in their lives gleefully rubbing their hands together as Armstrong gets what he deserves. People send him hate mail and hate-tweets. People changing their insults from calling him a doper to saying that he was the ring leader and a big meanie, that's why it's important to see him go down. It's all too funny. 

Then Stradalli jumps in with a paid "PR release" posing as a news article. Some random rebadging outfit out of Florida offers Armstrong "redemption" -- this is just too funny.

And yes, I thought we needed ANOTHER Armstrong thread. The other 47 threads on Armstrong were not enough


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

The Stradalli Redemption 7.0 sounds eminently marketable. I'm guessing Lance is waiting for that call from Big George, being a shill for Hincapie Clothing would complete the circle nicely.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Any polish on a turd makes it look better, even a turn polishing a turd has merit I guess.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

And as part of the compensation for his consultancy work, Lance can pick and choose any of the various skanky Stradelli girls in their Youtube commercials. I don't know about you guys, but South FL has some fine girls, just ask Tiger Woods how many girls he has played with at the 19th hole. I'll bet the Lance, Tiger, and Stradelli can even garner some sort of cult following too lol.

Lance, you know you wanna hit it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> Any polish on a turd makes it look better, even a turn polishing a turd has merit I guess.


If you watch Mythbusters ... You would know, at least with the right crap, you can actually polish a turd


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

That seat is so level it's just not real!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> And as part of the compensation for his consultancy work, Lance can pick and choose any of the various skanky Stradelli girls in their Youtube commercials. I don't know about you guys, but South FL has some fine girls, just ask Tiger Woods how many girls he has played with at the 19th hole. I'll bet the Lance, Tiger, and Stradelli can even garner some sort of cult following too lol.
> 
> Lance, you know you wanna hit it.


plastic is fantastic.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Somebody call the stem spacer police. Cut that thing!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

il sogno said:


> Somebody call the stem spacer police. Cut that thing!


maybe she likes it uncut. 
/sorry


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

*Stradalli Cycle*
The First Name In Potlicking!

Seriously, everything in the photo screams of NASCAR from the brand name marketing logo overkill to the gal who gets turned on by banjos.








Extra points for the Gene Simmons bodyguard.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

'Dr Stradalli' ...something about that name...


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well. I think Lance might be looking to AVOID being inside a fence with barbed wire on it, at this point. . .


----------



## Manh3 (Aug 7, 2012)

This bike company reminds me of the clothing brand affliction. It looks like he bought Chinese copies of cervelo and added his 20 logos on them.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Stradalli. The bike of choice for the cast of, "Jersey Shore".


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Who is that musclebound botard hawking their wares?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I for one do not believe Lance deserves a 2nd, 3rd, 4th or 1000th chance. Quite frankly, he had those long ago when doped for 7 years. 

Any bicycle or other company that is within a mile's reach of Armstrong's influence is not going to get a penny from me and to the contrary will receive a barrage of hate spewed forth from my disgusted lips to all those I know.

The fact that this bicycle company has even considered such an option has acted as a strong deterrent to ever interest me in their product.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Tig said:


> *Stradalli Cycle*
> The First Name In Potlicking!
> 
> Seriously, everything in the photo screams of NASCAR from the brand name marketing logo overkill to the gal who gets turned on by banjos.
> ...


Wow! Stay classy Stradalli!


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

Do those grotesque things have presta or schrader?


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

What's the deal with this company anyway?

* I mean are they legit? I asked them where they make their frames at and they said Taiwan. Just never heard of them, and it seems they have something of a following.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tig said:


> *Stradalli Cycle*
> The First Name In Potlicking!
> 
> Seriously, everything in the photo screams of NASCAR from the brand name marketing logo overkill to the gal who gets turned on by banjos.
> ...














sir duke said:


> That seat is so level it's just not real!


Neither are her bewbies!


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

*He'd prob make a darn good bike*

The doping part honestly didn't bother me, as much as how much of a jerk he was. 
He's about to be shark bait for dozens of lawyers. That man's life is over. 

But if you were going to ask; "can he design a good bike?" I'd say, hell yea. "Will you buy it?" Hell no! 

That man can go bang nails as a carpenter and try to feed his family. That's what he did to dozens of careers of pro cyclist of his generation, they never got their break.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> And as part of the compensation for his consultancy work, Lance can pick and choose any of the various skanky Stradelli girls in their Youtube commercials. I don't know about you guys, but South FL has some fine girls, just ask Tiger Woods how many girls he has played with at the 19th hole. I'll bet the Lance, Tiger, and Stradelli can even garner some sort of cult following too lol.
> 
> Lance, you know you wanna hit it.


Is that Danny Trejo's nephew ? I mean, NOT the one in the red bikini ?


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

den bakker said:


> maybe she likes it uncut.
> /sorry


:lol:

Well played


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

*Thomas Steinbacher the CEO of Stradalli*

that's Mr CEO of Stradalli! 

I first heard of Stradalli on Ebay while shopping for a carbon handlebar. And to be honest, their handlebars look like those typical Taiwanese carbon handlebars, but with the Stradalli paint scheme. And their prices are VERY competitive, and if you search Ebay you will know what I mean.

I'm pretty sure all of their stuff are Taiwanese/Chinese rebadge. And if they would just tone down a bit on their Nascar-ish logos, I'll bet most of us would even say their bikes look "hot". I actually dig how their top tube curve right into the seat stays like that (it looks like the Specialized Tarmac doesn't it? and some guys are going gaga-goo over the Tarmac).

Now the CEO appears to be what we would call a self-made millionaire, school of Hard Knocks kinda guy, and he appears to be into Harley motorcycles too. Stradalli likes to sponsor local athletes to get their names out. Despite looking like "el hefe" who just got out of jail with a penchant for plastic girls, mr CEO appears to do all the right things in life and doesn't harm anyone. Bottlomline is, he's a cycling advocate. Therefore, at this point as far as I'm concerned, I will not judge him or his company yet. Lance will be a marking ploy for him, and you and I know that there will always be a lot of Lance loyalists. Business is business.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Lance must refuse this offer. Accepting an offer of redemption would constitute an admission there was something to be redeemed.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

sir duke said:


> That seat is so level it's just not real!


Wow, there's a seat in that photo. I guess you and I are looking at different things!


----------



## cyclist2 (Jun 19, 2008)

That's the beauty of the advertising on Ebay. He probably buys them from Alibaba and has them painted with the Italian brand name. I'll bet he's banking on the fact that everyone deep down inside wants to own a pseudo Italian bike.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

Manh3 said:


> This bike company reminds me of the clothing brand affliction. It looks like he bought Chinese copies of cervelo and added his 20 logos on them.


hahahahahahaha i thought the same thing about the affliction... its like a bike company for guidos


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

cyclist2 said:


> That's the beauty of the advertising on Ebay. He probably buys them from Alibaba and has them painted with the Italian brand name. I'll bet he's banking on the fact that everyone deep down inside wants to own a pseudo Italian bike.


I almost guarantee thats what hes doing. i mean isnt that essentially what everyone does?


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

She's fine but would the dude be considered "trailer hot"? He prolly roided to get those pipes, but even those are bad at best.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Lance will probably take this job....he now owes millions in back prize money and endorsements. I knew there was _*something not right about him*_ from the get-go....


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't think Stradalli pretends to be anything else. I ride with a couple of fast guys who use Stradalli race bikes. If you wreck one you aren't out $3k. It's the chinarellos painted to pass as the real thing that bug me.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I get a kick out of the paid ad (pretending to be a press release or news article) that offers Armstrong redemption. That cracks me up. 

My post wasn't intended to knock on Stradalli, the Stradalli dude or his army of scantily clad models. I'm sure the Stradalli frames come from the same factories as many CF monocoques: Fuji or Giant, or open molds like Motobecane, PedalForce and Ritte. I can't say that I race any better on my s-works than I would on a Stradalli Napoli (or whatever). The components are the same.


----------



## imhockey (Mar 4, 2007)

just stumbled onto this thread...LOL on the spacer police!


----------



## JimmehMac (Mar 9, 2013)

Of course the company wants to capitalize on this. They see it as a win win situation. You get to plug your company, and you look like the good guy buy giving a person a second chance while improving their company. Tisk tisk tisk.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Best web address ever: http://www.carbonroadbikebicyclecycling.com/


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

A "cheater" plugging an obscure company, is like having Joey Buttafuco endorse Tata cars...


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

sir duke said:


> That seat is so level it's just not real!



Damned straight! First thing I noticed!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Who is the prison bodybuilder guy with the bikini chick? So odd. I am confused. What message does this convey exactly? Get this bike and score chicks? Umm..ok.


----------

